# Progynova vaginally?



## sammid

Hi All,
My Spanish doctor has recommended Progynova oral tablets taken vaginally. Has anyone else had this?!
Will it work and why not take it orally? I had trouble last cycle getting a thick enough lining.

Advice please!

Sam


----------



## EmmaC

Hi Sam,

I'm not sure about Progynova - I was told to take it orally. 

I take utrogestan downstairs (apparently it works better).

I'd suggest clarifying with your doctor again.

Hope this helps,

Emma


----------



## Spaykay

Also, it makes you dizzy orally. i took it downstairs during the day and orally at night (I'm in Spain too!)

Kay xxx


----------



## keeks

Hi,

My last tx and 1st with progynova I was told to take it vaginally.  It is fine. I assume I will be taking it like that this time as well.  oh well not the worst part eh?

Keeks xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Only taken it orally, got confused earlier   i also think that I apologised for writing the wrong info about this on a different thread, I really am confused   Hope haven't confused anyone too much!

Kay xxx


----------



## sammid

Hi thanks. I'm glad I'm not the ony one!
Spoke to my doctor again and he says it make the absoprtion 30% better this way so fingers crossed - need a bit of help!
Best of luck to all!
Sam
xx


----------

